# Whats the difference between low diff, no diff and neg diff?



## Sufex (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## t0xeus (Jan 23, 2020)

Low diff is still some level of difficulty, albeit a minimal one

No diff and neg diff are just funny ways to drive home the notion of the difficulty being extremely low


----------



## Marvel (Jan 23, 2020)

Low diff= Hidan vs Asuma

no diff= Saskue vs Team 7

Neg diff= jounin vs fodder genin.


----------



## zaddyxx22 (Jan 23, 2020)

low diff is what Itachi did to Kakashi (1st time)
no diff is what Itachi did to Sasuke (P1)
neg diff is what Itachi would do to Sakura (P1)


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 23, 2020)

Low Diff = Tsunade beating Kisame
No Diff = Orochimaru beating Kisame
Neg Diff = Jiraiya beating Kisame

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 23, 2020)

Low diff is a display of minimum effort with constant superiority throughout, something like Madara vs the Gokage

No diff is a display of no effort and constant superiority, like Sasuke vs the 9 Biju

And neg diff would be pretty well the same as neg, but just a bad look on the loser.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 23, 2020)

No diff and neg diff is me thinking it is a literal one-shot or maybe 2-3. Low diff a fight that goes on a bit but ends with one fighter completely undamaged (without using his Ace cards) while the other is put down.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sufex said:


>



No and low diff are basically the same thing.

Neg diff is where the opponent comes out in equal OR better shape than before they fought, although using it that way can definitely bring some questionable conclusions, like Team Gai technically neg diffed their clones since it's canon that they got better and stronger, yet the battle could be considered extreme diff, Kisame technically neg diffed Bee, yet the battle could be considered mid-high diff etc.

I mean neg is just short for negligible, just apply that word to it


----------



## Turrin (Jan 23, 2020)

Low-Diff is Jiriaya vs Kisame / Konan; Itachi vs Deidara / Flashback Oro
No Diff is Sasuke vs Fodder CS dude that he one shot


----------



## dergeist (Jan 23, 2020)

Low difficulty is Momoshiki getting shat on.

No diff is like part 1 Naruto vs Kakashi or team 7 vs Sasuke.

 Neg diff is Itachi style solo although that's closer to fodder stomp.

Also another example of No diff is what Kisame does to Jiraiya.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2020)

No diff=neg diff=shit diff=rape diff=fuck diff=Absolutely 0 difficulty to win. For example, Triggered Obito vs Kirigakure Jonin.

Low diff=lol diff=Minimal efforts to win. For example, MS Obito vs Fuu&Torune.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jan 23, 2020)

Someone please clarify what "curb-fodder-lol-stomp"means


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 23, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> Low diff=lol diff=Minimal efforts to win. For example, MS Obito vs Fuu&Torune.


Didn't he lose his arm?

What would be high diff then, losing his life?


----------



## Sufex (Jan 23, 2020)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Someone please clarify what "curb-fodder-lol-stomp"means


Guessing its similar to porn-diff


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Didn't he lose his arm?


He didn't have any trouble losing an arm. He isn't Jiraya. He even used it to troll for Fuu. He showed no sign at all of concern, of being put in trouble.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 23, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> He didn't have any trouble losing an arm. He isn't Jiraya. He even used it to troll for Fuu. He showed no sign at all of concern, of being put in trouble.


But he uses his arm to block attacks (Suigetsu's Kubikiribocho) as well as to warp his targets (literally every time he touch-warped)

So it's false that it would not affect him at all

Just because he replaces it after the fight is over does not mean it's non-factor during the fight


----------



## dergeist (Jan 23, 2020)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Someone please clarify what "curb-fodder-lol-stomp"means



It's a stomp of such a level that it's like man handling a child and then doing the unthinkable (curb stomping). Kids compared to adults are fodder when it comes to strength so it's an extreme level of stomp.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Just because he replaces it after the fight is over does not mean it's non-factor during the fight


He knew he could reattach his arm after the fight. And once Torune and his bug poison was neutralized, there was no danger. Fuu's not going to stop him.

So he can take risks and even have fun making his arm into a soccer ball.

And in fact no, Obito doesn't always need to use his arm to absorb:

*Link Removed*

Even though I know it is  more efficient for him to use his arm.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 23, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> He knew he could reattach his arm after the fight. And once Torune and his bug poison was neutralized, there was no danger. Fuu's not going to stop him.
> 
> So he can take risks and even have fun making his arm into a soccer ball.
> 
> ...


1- Okay him thinking it is damage he can heal off after the fight is cool, but this is literally akin to Tsunade vs anyone.
Would you also say it's low-diff for Tsunade if she gets a big cut across her chest in order to kill the opponent, since she can just heal it off after the fight?

Difficulty of the fight rests in how much damage&difficulty you take putting down opponent. If you lose an arm, that you used various times in combat, in order to win, it means it was not lower end difficulty.

Or for you to believe this, you'd also have to agree that if Ei's Horizontal Chop killed MS Sasuke, and Ei had a collection of White Zetsu arms, would be low diff win for Ei as well.

2- I didn't say it's the only way, I said it's the only way to touch-warp, which is what he needs to do in most cases anyways, as without the touching part his Kamui is not really that fast and mid/high kages can intercept it.


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> 1- Okay him thinking it is damage he can heal off after the fight is cool, but this is literally akin to Tsunade vs anyone.
> Would you also say it's low-diff for Tsunade if she gets a big cut across her chest in order to kill the opponent, since she can just heal it off after the fight?


With a big injury, physical suffering, blood and if she doesn't use Byakugo then it's not low diff.

But for Obito the part he loses is artificial, it's Zetsu. I'm not even sure if he even feels physical pain in the whole right part of his body.



t0xeus said:


> Or for you to believe this, you'd also have to agree that if Ei's Horizontal Chop killed MS Sasuke, and Ei had a collection of White Zetsu arms, would be low diff win for Ei as well.


If Raikage sacrificed his real arm (which one was his strong arm?), that he start bleeding (he can pass out from intense bleeding) before using White Zetsu collection then probably mid diff (assuming the moment of combat you describe is the only one that took place and there was no Sasuke/Raikage exchanges before that).

Well in Obito case, I'm gonna say it will still be low diff but very close to mid diff (I don't know the term for that...if there is a term) thanks to Torune very hax jutsu very efficient against Obito fighting style (often using his arm to absorb).


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 23, 2020)

Draco Bolton said:


> With a big injury, physical suffering, blood and if she doesn't use Byakugo then it's not low diff.
> 
> But for Obito the part he loses is artificial, it's Zetsu. I'm not even sure if he even feels physical pain in the whole right part of his body.


Do you have one-handed Obito at the same tier as Obito with two hands?

Or do you accept that it does affect him in fights?



Draco Bolton said:


> If Raikage sacrificed his real arm (which one was his strong arm?), that he start bleeding (he can pass out from intense bleeding) before using White Zetsu collection then probably mid diff (assuming the moment of combat you describe is the only one that took place and there was no Sasuke/Raikage exchanges before that).
> 
> Well in Obito case, I'm gonna say it will still be low diff but very close to mid diff (I don't know the term for that...if there is a term) thanks to Torune very hax jutsu.


Fair enough


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2020)

t0xeus said:


> Do you have one-handed Obito at the same tier as Obito with two hands?
> 
> Or do you accept that it does affect him in fights?


It would have started to really affect him if the fight had lasted longer.

Here he one shot Fuu (very weak compared to Obito) maximum 5 seconds after taking the arm off. I don't think there was time for Obito to really be restricted/affected in strengh.


----------



## blk (Jan 23, 2020)

Draw/Could go either way/Winning thanks to a bit more luck:
- Naruto vs Sasuke (VoTE2), pretty much draw with Naruto having the moral win, any small chance in circumstances could change the outcome slightly.

Extreme diff:
- Madara vs Hashirama (VoTE), the winner is consistently stronger but he needs to give everything he has and a bit more to win.

High diff:
- Sasuke vs Deidara, the winner is convincingly superior but victory is achieved only after a significant/all-out effort.

Mid diff:
- Minato vs Obito, the winner has to work for it and the enemy can compete with him, but victory is achieved pretty solidly with some effort, but without using every card the winner has at his disposal.

Low diff:
- Itachi vs Kakashi, the difference between the fighters is big and the strongest fighter will win fast, with little effort and without going all out.

No diff:
- Itachi vs Oro (1 and 2), huge difference in almost all aspects, victory is achieved almost without effort.

Neg diff:
- Itachi vs Deidara, or vs Naruto. Negative difficulty, the fight is a joke, poses no threat or effort for the winner and doing it or not doing it makes no difference since no sweat will be had with it.


----------



## Onda Vital (Jan 23, 2020)

Low diff is when Chojuro cut Black zetsu in half
No diff is when Black zetsu oneshoted Juudara

Neg diff stands for negative difficulty. Which means it would require more effort NOT to defeat said character.
For example Kabuto's butt vs Sakura. Naruto would need more effort to launch Kabuto the way not to hit Sakura.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jan 23, 2020)

Low Diff would be A4 vs Jugo or Darui vs Suigetsu where they aren't really using their best efforts at all but still flomp the other Shinobi. 


No diff would be Sasuke vs the Samurai, or 3ts Edo Madara when he went in close on Division 4 and beat the shit out of them in CQC. 

Neg diff is like KCM Naruto vs the White Zetsu Army where he racked up thousands of kills and assists with just his clones while doing other things.

Shit diff is like Edo Madara using Tengai Shinsei on the 4th division or Obito vs Hiruzen's wife.


----------

